
TechCrunch Party Thread - jasonlbaptiste
Who else was there?  Finally met alaskamiller.  The party was great, the afterparty was insane.  Share your stories here.
======
alaskamiller
Daniel Ha of Discus, Aston Motes of Dropbox, Ivan and Abigail Kirigin of
Tipjoy, Patrick of WebMynd, Scribd guys, Justin Kan of Justin.tv, the boys of
Snaptalent.

~~~
daveambrose
Patrick of WebMynd is a solid guy.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Key Moments:

-Chamillionaire shows up. Mc hammer as well -Afterparty with @danielha, sarah lacy, brian solis -Kiss on the cheek from julia allison :-D -Very cool companies demoing. Including free etching -Arrington referring to my roommate as: "oh youre that fucking guy!! (Who always gets more tickets)"

------
davidjeffries
Chamillionaire was cool, Julia Allison turned out to actually be pretty nice
also. It was nice to meet the founders of tipjoy.com. Talking to various
Facebook employees, including the creator of FireBug was interesting.

Wish I could have hit up the after party, next time I guess.

------
dotBen
I totally missed the after-party. But then I had to bale by 10pm as we'd
totally forgotten to eat all night :(

